# Marquis County Surrey



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi All

Anybody out there with one of them there new Mercedes based Marquis units?. We've been dreaming for DECADES about having a MH and after veering off-course with a narrrow boat for a few years decided life's too short to wait for retirement before buying a MH. 

After a good search we ended up liking the new Mercedes based County range from Marquis - and the Surrey in particular. So the kids inheritance has been well and truly SPENT and we're both dead excited. 

We collect our Surrey in October, anybody on this forum with a Surrey who can give us any tips or pointers?, we've seen 2 on the road already and getting quite expert (sad) at spotting them..... :roll: 

Ours is the auto version (by choice) with the cab air con if that makes any difference.

Sadsack


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi
Having spent quite a few months viewing MHomes we have narrowed down two 2 . Yes 1 is a Mercedes Based Automatic Autosleeper Surrey which we are viewing at the dealers this coming week. The other I will keep quite about it will keep the salesman at Marquis on his toes. Altough I must speak as I find the dealership have been very good so far, being an ex car salesman they are going to have to work a bit harder yet, to clinch the deal.

How have you found your Surrey any problems?


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very simple answer, we're over the moon with our Surrey and have NO regrets (apart from not "doing it" sooner of course). 

No problems to report, good to drive and the autobox is a delight. Nothing has fallen off, broken, bent or twisted and there's no juddering...

The Autosleeper digital control panel takes a little getting used to; too clever by half I reckon but it works well (OK, I gave in and read the manual.....)

You can turn OFF the microwave display at night (press clock button for a while) which is an inspired piece of design.

The heating works well on electric or gas and if you select "fan" the bathroom gets warm and toasty (this is IMPORTANT for the more delicate member of the human species).

Very light with good size windows, swivel the cab seats and the lounge is HUGE and a good place to be with a book, glass of wine and some music whilst watching the world go by.

Oh yes, no complaints with the Marquis service either.

Sadsack


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi delboy and Mrs...

A shameless plug but as newbies, you can be very useful to us. Please would you look here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-179.html

and add any comments, corrections or anything you'd find useful to any of the threads. The idea is that, when all the articles have been finished, they will be stored somewhere and provide a resource for newcomers and veterans alike.

Sorry to hi-jack your thread !

G


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi

Still happy with your 'Surrey'? thinking of blowing the budget on one - any further tips? HAve you been abroad in it yet?

Lambert


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi

We found the layout of the Surrey, not as we wanted in the end upgraded to a Berkshire with large end lounge just perfect for us.

Take care

Delboy


----------

